# What dimensions on urq mid-axel?



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

So I am trying to figure things out with the mid-axel on my urquattro.

From what I've understood, my ASX / ALZ combo of rear-diff and gearbox is 016.
From what I've been told, the 016 in the urquattro is the same length as 01E in S2, and the mid-axel on my urquattro is equals the S2 6 speed mid-axel/driveshaft.

1. can anyone confirm that the urq 016 mid-axel/driveshaft has the same dimensions?
2. what diameter and length does my driveshaft have? I've lost the strip I used to check the size :facepalm:


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

no-one?


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

Oh! Just noticed this post...

I bet you, that the folks over at www.motorgeek.com 
will know....


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

It seems people in Norway struggles to give specific info, unlike me perhaps - they test and error rather than to consider technical details that much...

But I did take some measures of the Audi Sport A4 Supertouring car driveshaft.
Perhaps this is a fit, and it's good for 400hp/400Nm atleast.

(I should also say that the maximum is unproven, as its magnesium/carbon weave heaven:laugh: )


----------

